# UT Research Survey for Female Cyclists



## cyclingstudyut (Apr 6, 2010)

Researchers from the University of Texas at Austin are conducting a survey to understand sexual functioning in athletic females. The survey takes less than 30 minutes. You must be female, 18 or over, and sexually experienced in order to participate. 

To qualify you MUST currently cycle at least THIRTY miles per week. 

If you are interested in participating in this study, or learning more about it, please go to the following webpage https://www.psychdata.com/s.asp?SID=134126. Completion of the study entitles you to be entered in a prize drawing for a $50 Visa gift card. One gift card will be awarded for every 15 participants. If you have any questions, please feel free to contact the researchers at [email protected].


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 10, 2008)

Done. What journal are you submitting it to? I'd like to read it.


----------

